# Kickstand



## Jarod24 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can anyone tell if was off of a military bike? Looks to have that military paint on it. Has a U on top of the bolt. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bozman (Jan 3, 2017)

It might have come off a Military bike but it is not the correct original kick stand for a G519 bicycle.  It is a 1930s-1940s Era kick stand. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 3, 2017)

@iswingping


----------

